# Green Puss



## LazyJeff (Jan 20, 2006)

Had a deer shot on the lease this wekend that had loads of green puss under the skin on top of the shoulder. No external wounds (other than the bullet hole). When we pulled the skin over the area close to a quart of sticky, smelly, green puss poured out. Any ideas on what this could have been? First thought was an infection from an earlier encounter with an arrow or maybe a fight, but there was no scar tissue on the hide or signs of a wound of any kind. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

I wouldn't eat it. Some type of and infection.


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats pretty gross


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

What part of the state do you hunt? I have never seen anything like that, thank goodness. What are the chances of finding out who your local TP&W biologist is and where he/she is stationed? You can find that info at the TP&W web site. They might be able to help you out. Anyway, just a thought for you. Please keep us posted on your findings.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

snakebite?


----------



## LazyJeff (Jan 20, 2006)

*Yep*



Mschuste said:


> Thats pretty gross


nasty to look at, but it had a sweet taste to it


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I could have went all day without reading that....LOL!


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

I killed a deer in Erath county Like this. It is a horrible smell. My deer had been shot earlier that year and was healed up on the outside but foul on the inside. I hate to say it but get rid of the meat and do not eat it.


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

That's pretty gross! LOL

I'd at least contact the local GW in case its something contagious that needs attention and quick action.

...think I'm gonna go blow chunks now...



LazyJeff said:


> nasty to look at, but it had a sweet taste to it


----------



## txsnyper (Feb 8, 2007)

Goooooo !!!

Don't ever tell me that again.

With a title to a thread like "GREEN PUSS" who wouldn't have to read it. LOL

I was somewhat dissappointed though...no pics.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

Did it look like this?



This s a hog I shot last year...it was an old injury and a big boar...he became buzzard food after I found it.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dang C 

not right before lunch


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

I Think I Just Threw Up A Little In My Mouth


----------



## 220swifter (Apr 5, 2005)

ROTFLMAO



I_Just_Wanna_Fish said:


> I Think I Just Threw Up A Little In My Mouth


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

I dont think I did...I KNOW i DID!!!


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

I knew I shouldn't have open this post!



EBHunter


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

I think LazyJeff is a member of PETA.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I killed deer in the past with the same type of puss in alot smaller and contained spots.
It was from an injury in both cases of mine.
It was always in just a small spot and once the deer had a broken leg that had healed with a sliver of bone sticking out of the skin and healed.
I you were stuck with something like a fence post or deer horn you would puss up to.
Puss is white blood cells attacking an infection. Our bodies defense.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

get ya some of them Scoops Tostitos chips......it's all good.....lol


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Tony's Z should take care of that! Makes everything taste good.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Fritos, not scoops BertS, the big fritos, you'll get more out of it, less work, hold on a minute, where's my sandwhich?


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Gangrene! Goes great on tortilla chips!


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

LazyJeff said:


> When we pulled the skin over the area close to a quart of sticky, smelly, green puss poured out. Any ideas on what this could have been? First thought was an infection from an earlier encounter with an arrow or maybe a fight, but there was no scar tissue on the hide or signs of a wound of any kind.
> 
> Any ideas?


I'm pretty certain someone shot it last year, decided not to keep it and filled the deer with fix-a-flat - it is green and gooey.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Gangrene


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Captn C said:


> Did it look like this?
> 
> This s a hog I shot last year...it was an old injury and a big boar...he became buzzard food after I found it.


You owe me $6.75 for the 6" turkey on honey oat I just lost.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I am offended by the title of this thread.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I am offended by the title of this thread.


I'm offended by your blatant post padding........ :slimer:


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

ZenDaddy said:


> I'm pretty certain someone shot it last year, decided not to keep it and filled the deer with fix-a-flat - it is green and gooey.


So there is a way to catch and release deer after all!!! LOL That's funny.


----------



## Earl (May 20, 2004)

Hey, it could have been worse. He could have titled it "Hunting Babes 2" and given us a pic of the green puss infected deer....that would be soooo wrong...Kinda like Charle's hog....eeeewwww.

Earl



Main Frame 8 said:


> I am offended by the title of this thread.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*tumor?*

I've seen them in beef quarters and in a feral hog I butchered. They are more circular in shape and have the thick, green goo similar in consistence to caulk or putty and smell. Kind of reminds me of guacamole! Anyone have a bag of tortilla chips handy!!!!!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

BertS said:


> I'm offended by your blatant post padding........ :slimer:


I have a lot more to offer on this topic but I do not want to get banned.


----------



## brasos (Jan 7, 2006)

Not to be a grammar granny - but pus is spelled with one S


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

brasos said:


> Not to be a grammar granny - but pus is spelled with one S


ROTFLMHO H=hinnie

I get it now...Hunting Babies 2....you might be red neck if think infected goo has two s's in it! I was wondering why anyone would be offended...LOL


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Captn C said:


> ROTFLMHO H=hinnie
> 
> I get it now...Hunting Babies 2....you might be red neck if think infected goo has two s's in it! I was wondering why anyone would be offended...LOL


Charles you better behave,I am gonna have to talk to Lucrecia!:wink: I know how you two are! LOL

Kelly


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

1 qt. of pus???. thats alot of puss


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

A guy shot one on our lease last year but it was a non fatal bullet wound that was rotten smelling, right in his backstrap.


----------

